# Bike-Diebstahl in Winterberg



## dagehtnochwas (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie gerade schon im Ruhrgebiet/Westfalen Forum gepostet hier auch noch mal:

Leider wurde in der Nacht von Donnerstag, 12.07. auf Freitag, 13.07. in Winterberg (Höhe Waltenberg) aus dem abgeschlossenen Pkw ein Mtb gestohlen. 

Es handelt sich dabei um ein ca. 6 Jahre altes Bergamont Hardtail mit folgenden Details:

- Alurahmen schwarz/teilweise poliert, Rahmengröße 48
- Rock Shox Duke Gabel, schwarz matt, 80mm
- XT/LX Schaltungsmix
- Avid Single Digit Canti-Bremse
- Syntace F99 Vorbau mit Syntace Duraflite 7075 Lenker, SQlab Griffe
- SQlab Sattel 611 active

Als Besonderheit ist vielleicht zu erwähnen, dass auf dem Rad zwei Schwalbe Marathon Reifen (Straßenreifen) montiert waren. Die Kettenstrebe links weist eine große Schramme auf. Dabei ist der unter Lack liegende "Bergamont" Schriftzug teilweise beschädigt.

Die Chance, das Rad wieder zubekommen, ist sicherlich gering. Aber vielleicht fällt einem von Euch ja etwas auf...
Sachdienliche Hinweise nimmt die Polizei Winterberg oder ich über PN auf. Wiedergutmachung Eurer evtl. Mühen erfolgt über ein fantastisches Abendessen mit allem Drum und Dran....;

Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben....

Viele Grüße

dagehtnochwas

PS: Hallo Mod, vielleicht kann man den Thread für ein paar Tage oben anpinnen? Wäre nett, danke....


----------

